# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Razer giới thiệu chuột Laser Lachesis 4000DPI

## truong coi

*Vừa qua, ở hội chợ game ở Leizig, Đức, Razer đã giới thiệu chú chuột chơi game Lachesis sử dụng bộ cảm biến laser 3G. Với bộ cảm biến laser 3G của Razer, Lachesis là một thành tựu đỉnh cao sản xuất chuột chơi game. Hoạt động ở mức 4000DPI, Lachesis có một rong những bộ cảm biến laser hiện đại nhất ngày nay...

* *[replacer_img]
*


Kết hợp giữa độ chính xác 4000DPI và tốc độ rê chuột vượt trội, lên đến 100 inch mỗi giây (IPS) so với các chuột laser khác, bộ cảm biến 3G của Razer cung cấp những cải tiến to lớn hơn bất kì bộ cảm biến nào khác. Công nghệ laser cao cấp cộng với tốc độ nhanh chưa từng có giúp biến chú chuột này thành lựa chọn ưu tiên của nhiều tay chơi game đòi hỏi cả độ nhạy cao và thấp. Bộ cảm biến 3G còn có thể ngưng hoạt động khi bị nhấc lên ở độ cao thấp hơn các bộ cảm biến khác, giúp ngăn ngừa lỗi rê chuột khi chuột bị nhấc khỏi bề mặt tiếp xúc.
*Nguyễn Hoàng - theo Legitreviews*​p/c : cũng cần nói thêm là chuột này rất thích hợp cho game thủ và những người làm việc cần độ chính xác cao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] , nhưng giá cả của dòng này thì nằm mơ cũng không mua được :-?




​

----------

